# Backup TIVO shows to a external USB Drive



## ChargerVA (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey all,

I picked up a 40 Gig USB External Drive from offline that allows it to be a HOST for connecting USB devices to it. IE I could back up a Memory stick or Digital Camera to it, without using a PC.

So here's the million dollar question: How can I get my backup drive to recognize the Tivo, so that i can dump the files off the Tivo over to the hard drive?

Im assuming that i might be able to hack the TIVO so i can send out the files.. but im not so sure...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

won't really work without a video capture device between them.
You can hack the tivo but providing instruction for getting shows off without using tivo to go or video capture is not allowed here.


----------



## ChargerVA (Mar 2, 2006)

Drat. I was kinda hoping that device would work. Oh well. Guess unless the TIVO has its USB drivers updated, (or my Portable HD) it wont work.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

right
Pretty much if the device didn't work on Linux 2 years ago it won't.


----------

